# Home Made Chum Dispenser



## Toxic

Made 2 of these for about $20.00 Its 3" PVC.
If chum is not runny, fill tube and then put the tube in a bag and freezer. If runny, stuff tube with bag. Fill bag to below cap level. Freeze, when needed pull bag from tube, remove chum from bag and slide chum back into the tube. The hole in the top is for nylon rope . Holes are drilled with a  5/16 drill bit. Make them as big or long as you want, just rermember to drop some lead sinkers into the bottom if you want it to sink.


----------



## MudDucker

I was looking at one in Port St. Joe the other day.  They only wanted $89.95 for it 

I was thinking to myself that it didn't look all that hard to make.  Appreciate your posting yours. I will be going by the builder's supply house this week to get me some stuff!


----------



## bull0ne

Great idea ya got there...........


----------



## Toxic

Hey they work, I made these for fresh water chuming (catfish)I set them out with a marker, full of my catfish chum and come back the next day and fish that spot. I have a set for saltwater too, easy to make, just need the glue and a hack saw and drill, make them as big as you want change diameter of the pipe also if needed. But the best thing is, there cheap and the bigger pipes will hold live bait when your overnight at a camp site.


----------



## jettman96

PVC -- The next best invention to duct tape.


----------



## crackerdave

I've been thinking about trying one of those in fresh water for a while - you inspired me to finally DO it!


----------



## Toxic

I should have taken some pic's during assembly. But its quite simple, cut the pipe to the lenth you want. glue the end cap on, then glue the threaded end on. install the end cap after marking and drilling the holes. Lowes was were I got my supplies, I made 2 for about $20


----------



## Bubba_1122

I have something very similar that I built years ago (but without the holes drilled in it) that I keep my maps and lists of numbers in . 

Works very well.


----------



## Mac

great idea,  TTT


----------

